
Ask HN: What technical problems must be solved for blockchain to be fundamental? - dpflan
The title is lacking due to length restrictions (any suggestions for better phrasing are welcomed).<p>Bitcoin is more than a <i>decade</i> old. Technological growth can be exponential, which makes me question if there will be an explosion soon due to technological breakthroughs in the blockchain space&#x2F;industry (or did&#x2F;am I miss&#x2F;missing it?). I&#x27;m curious from a technical (and perhaps economic perspective) rather than political in an effort to focus upon the engineering effort that is required and could be possible without economic or political intervention. [i.e. improvements in transactions per second, improvements in energy consumption, improvements in ...]<p>1. What technical problems must be overcome in order for blockchain technology to a fundamental platform for society?<p>2. What are the potential solutions to these technical problems?<p>3. And how close are those solutions to being attained?
======
dragonwriter
> What technical problems must be solved for blockchain to be fundamental?

It's not fundamental because it doesn't solve fundamental problems.

I don't think that's particularly a technical issue.

~~~
dpflan
Do you think there will be any such problems in the future — problems that
will emerge from the growing complexity of society?

~~~
dragonwriter
There are definitely problems that will emerge from the growing complexity of
society, but it's not obvious that blockchain will be the indispensable
solution to any of them, much less be so in some way that will make it a
fundamental platform rather than just one amo g many common tools.

------
verdverm
While there are technical blockers...

The real blockers are human behavior and expectations. "Take down that murder
video!" "If I lose my debit card, I lose money?!"

It's a cool toy, not really needed though

